# They technically arent mine...



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

...But I'm their uncle.






Bear and Giada.


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Adorable! (and another Bear!)


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

